# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > الفضائيات >  >  اليوم اقم لكم برنامج لمشاهده قنوات النايل سات

## yassirali66

*
اليوم اقم لكم برنامج لمشاهده قنوات النايل سات ومنها قنوات الرياضه وهى  تضم باقه بأكملها وباقة المنوعات وهى تضم قنوات المسسلات والافلام وباقة  الاخبار وهى تضم معظم قنوات الرياضه ومع العلم جميع القنوات عربي مثل  الجزيره ورتانا سينما ورتانا زمان ومزيكا وغيره من القنوات المشوقه  والممتعه


nilsatbirdsad.rar‏




*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*غايتو الفضائيات

الا تكشف لينا معاك
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

غايتو الفضائيات

الا تكشف لينا معاك



المشاهده علي الكمبيوتر اخي نصر الدين
ماعليك الا الضغط علي الرابط
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*مشكور ياهندسة  .. ما قصرت بس المشكلة التحميل مفتوح للأعضاء فقط يا كبير المشرفين ..
أرفع لينا في موقع تاني لو أمكن ...
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشكور ياياسر 
*

----------


## غندور

*تضامنآ مع نصر الدين....
  برضك كشف لى معاك....

 اليوم اقم لكم برنامج لمشاهده قنوات النايل سات (امسك دى يا نصر الدين)
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*مشكوووووووور الحبيب ياسر
                        	*

----------

